# My Latest find a 1948 D.P.Harris Rollfast.. Clean!



## Wayne Adam (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is my newest purchase, a 1941 Rollfast "Semper Supreme"
This bike is in amazing, unrestored condition. It also has some great options like the springer front end, the factory original "Rollfast" speedo, the glassbead "Persons" front & rear reflectors & the way cool sharknose headlight with a perfect lens. The original dove grey & dark red paint is very nice with only mild chips & wear, Perfect petina. The seat is excellent & the original tires are not even dry rotted. It looks as if this bike was rarely used and stored inside. The Speedo shows 163 miles. 
  Anyway, I got this on Ebay a couple of weeks ago. Bidders did not bid high because the seller had the shipping quoted very high. I was able to pick it up because it was only in Lancaster, PA ( Amish Country) about 100 miles from my home. I paid $160.00 for it.
 I have not seen any other Rollfasts with the same options. This will be a nice addition to my collection and I will leave it just as it is.

NOTE:
 I HAVE BEEN TOLD BY A ROLLFAST EXPERT THAT THIS IS A '41, not a '48 SO I RE-ENTERED A NEW POST WITH THE CORRECT HEADING.
 Thanks for looking........Wayne


----------



## Ray (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, nice looking bike, Wayne!  Congrats on the great find!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Ray, I know that it's a ladies bike, but I still think it's really sharp.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Jul 15, 2011)

VERY nice!!!!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 15, 2011)

Truly - that Girl is ageless! Shes a beauty!


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow! That thing is in REALLY nice shape! Good buy!


----------



## Classicriders (Jul 15, 2011)

Pretty sure its a 41.  Sweet ride!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 15, 2011)

The tires look small on it, are they 26 x 2.125's?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 23, 2011)

*Thanks Larmo63*

You are correct, the tires are too narrow. I will be installing new 26 x 2.125 WW in about a week or so. I will post new pics when I do.
 Thanks!


----------



## slick (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW are you sure that isn't an NOS bike? Super clean!! Now get a girl to ride the thing. She shouldn't have a problem complaining about it being an old bike since it's so clean! Heck, i'd be happy to ride it! Great score.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 23, 2011)

*Thanks Slick!*

Hey Slick, Thanks for the compliment on the bike. It is in amazing condition especially coming from the Northeast. It had to be kept inside & well cared for.
 It is a '41, not a '48.  I am going to put new correct size 26 x 2.125 WW tires on it next week, that will really make her look great! I am going to look at a '51 Columbia girls bike on Monday. It is supposed to be in excellent condition, we'll see.
                                                                                                       Thanks again.........Wayne


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 24, 2011)

A real beauty you snagged there. Nice when these well preserved vintage bikes can end up in the hands of collectors who appreciate them and will continue to keep them in the same well cared for state. This bike would be a prize in anyone's bicycle collection. The original owner must have really loved this bicycle to have kept it stored properly when not out for a ride. That's something I've always tried to instill in our kids since they were little. When they finished riding their bikes, they always brought them back inside and never left them out in the weather to deteriorate.

Dave


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice bike! She sure doesn't show her age. I was ready to bet it had been redone until I read the full post. Congrats!


----------



## atldave2 (May 7, 2019)

Wayne Adam said:


> View attachment 23614View attachment 23615View attachment 23616View attachment 23617View attachment 23618Here is my newest purchase, a 1941 Rollfast "Semper Supreme"
> This bike is in amazing, unrestored condition. It also has some great options like the springer front end, the factory original "Rollfast" speedo, the glassbead "Persons" front & rear reflectors & the way cool sharknose headlight with a perfect lens. The original dove grey & dark red paint is very nice with only mild chips & wear, Perfect petina. The seat is excellent & the original tires are not even dry rotted. It looks as if this bike was rarely used and stored inside. The Speedo shows 163 miles.
> Anyway, I got this on Ebay a couple of weeks ago. Bidders did not bid high because the seller had the shipping quoted very high. I was able to pick it up because it was only in Lancaster, PA ( Amish Country) about 100 miles from my home. I paid $160.00 for it.
> I have not seen any other Rollfasts with the same options. This will be a nice addition to my collection and I will leave it just as it is.
> ...




Hi Wayne,

I just came across your listing and am curious if you might be interested in a bike I have or helping me determine a value.  My mother passed away a couple of years ago and this was her childhood bike. She was born in 1927 so I'm guessing this is a 1940's era.

Please feel free to reach me either through my email dt0959@aol.com or you can just 404-798-6529.

If this is not something you are interested in doing, I'll understand but would appreciate a quick no interested response ....

Thanks and have a great evening!

Dave Thomas


----------

